
Bitcoin Hero – Bitcoin Trading Game - lauriswtf
https://bitcoinhero.me/
======
throwaway2016a
tldr: there is a lot of real-world variables missing from this

This is very inaccurate because the trades execute immediately. Very rarely
are you able to actually execute a trade immediately.

That's true even in the stock market. Stock market simulators need to build in
a slight delay to be accurate.

More often in bitcoin you are putting in speculative buy and sell orders at a
fixed price and they execute as soon as someone is willing to sell/buy at that
price. It could trigger in minutes or weeks (or never) depending on how the
market moves.

Also, I'm not sure if the prices here are agregate accross multiple exchanges
but in reality the book of orders needs to be deep enough in your exchange to
actually execute the order.

If the deal is in another exchange you would have to transfer your coin to
take advantage of it and at current network speeds by the time the coin gets
there your deal will be gone.

~~~
will_brown
>there is a lot of real-world variables missing from this

The most _real world variable_ missing is taxes. In short coins held less than
a year can be taxed at a 39% rate on the high end and a trade on a coin held
more than a year is 20% (again on the high end). Even those numbers vary on
the traders tax bracket (income).

It is significant, especially when you don’t know and the IRS audits you
adding late fees, penalties and maybe legal fees.

------
ngould
This is a fairly brilliant referral advertising scheme.

------
adtac
There's a bug: when I "invested" $1k and sold it at a +0.21% profit, I made
$210 instead of $2.10 (basically, they forgot to divide 0.21% by 100 to get a
multiplier; if only real-life was this easy haha) :D

~~~
graaben
The trades are on 10x leverage by default.

~~~
adtac
Even at 1x, the bug is present. Even still, 10x should give me $21.00, right?

------
zerostar07
Do you have a delay in your prices? Where are you getting them from? People
will watch the trends from gdax to cheat. I had that problem with my game. I
wonder how to fix it.

------
peterisza
I wonder if they are somehow following the trades of the best players on the
real market.

~~~
subcosmos
with some kind of back-end access?

~~~
dewey
I think he means using the trade strategy of the best performing players in
the game and replicating it on "real" exchanges.

~~~
subcosmos
Ah! Makes sense doesn't it!

However the trick is in accounting for trading costs and dealing with order
execution, particularly if you are reliant on maker fees only to remain
profitable.

